# MMAF GFX Grand Prix Final - KryOnicle vs. Chuck8807



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This is the final round in the MMAF GFX Grand Prix.

The winner of this round will win the grand prize.

Vote for you who think deserves to win.

----------------------------

*Guidelines:*

Type: *Sig*

Theme: *Entertainment (sports, movie, music, etc)*

---------------------------

*Prizes:*

Winner: *1,000,000 (1 million) credits*

The winner also gets to wear this in his sig:










Second place: *100,000 credits*

-------------------------

Good luck, guys.

*KryOnicle*









*Chuck8807*


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I just saw Inception so I have to go with that. One of the most complex movies I've ever seen in my entire life.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

You both did a great job but i like the subject matter of Chucks better so i went with him.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Bump.

This will be the last day for voting, so make sure people get their votes in.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, the voting has been up for 3 days, and I've bumped threads in the lounge and such things, for some reason not many votes, but it's been a few days and I've kept it updated, soooo, I will call it.

KryOnicle is the winner of the GFX Grand Prix.

Everyone congratulate him and send reps, he did a great job.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Cheers MC ! Especially for running all of this, it's appreciated. Thanks to everyone who voted through out the comp!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> Cheers MC ! Especially for running all of this, it's appreciated. Thanks to everyone who voted through out the comp!


You deserve it buddy well done work..


----------

